# TriTech T420 . . . any good?



## Rembrandt (Sep 3, 2012)

TriTech T420 . . . any good?

http://www.tritechindustries.com/t420.php

Thanks, 
Rembrandt


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Haven't used one yet, but it sure feels good in my hands. Attending a 3 hour spray seminar sponsored by TriTech right now and they have some nice goodies to look at.


----------



## Rembrandt (Sep 3, 2012)

^Your photo looks better than their promotional shots. Very nice!


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

If that gun is half as good as the tips they make,it will be outstanding.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

1963 Sovereign said:


> If that gun is half as good as the tips they make,it will be outstanding.


I'm thinking I'll give it a try. It "fit" in my hand really good and was the lightest gun I've ever held. For days when you are spraying overhead all day I can see where it would come in handy.


----------

